# Big boobs



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

I wonder if the title is inappropriate.

Anyway, hi guys! My name is Ywasi. So, getting right down to it, I generally feel very bored by the opposite sex. Sure, I find some ladies physically attractive, but as far as personality goes none of them interest me.

So today I was sitting in class at uni, trying to sell my textbooks. A new girl had entered class earlier in the day but I didn't see her, so I went to her and told her I could get her the textbooks for cheap. She was sitting down.

So, later that day she comes up to me and says that she wants the boobs books. I couldn't really hear her because her boobs were so big. Oh hey, I just noticed the Freudian Slip.

So yeah. Today I realized I'm a piece of **** scumbag. My previous crushes were all non-sexual. So this is the first time I'm feeling this way. I actually feel really guilty, but part of me also wants to clamp down the steel jaws on this fox.

...what are your thoughts on this? Should I get exorcised or something?


----------



## Solomatrix (Jun 3, 2014)

That's completely normal. Good luck!


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You're asking if it's wrong to be attracted to a busty girl? :con



CowGoMoo said:


> Get that hoes number, make some **** up about how much you like her, arrange some bullcrap netflix date at your place or hers and get that bra off


Lol :no


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

Wow. Really? Nobody feels bad about being attracted to a girl's chest? I mean, not her mind, not her personality, not even her face, only that one part?




... though her hips are pretty nais too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> "I couldn't really hear her because her boobs were so big."


:b That's what I read.

OP, it happens. I don't know, man. You shouldn't feel bad. Shame is a societal concept. Respect, including self-respect, is where it's at. You didn't disrespect her. She had large breasts and you noticed. The world rotates and revolves. The end.


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

Why would any heterosexual male feel bad about appreciating a woman's chest? Magnificent breasts on a woman is like big muscles on a guy. You'd be a scumbag for not noticing dem beautiful mammories..


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Ywasi said:


> Wow. Really? Nobody feels bad about being attracted to a girl's chest? I mean, not her mind, not her personality, not even her face, only that one part?
> 
> ... though her hips are pretty nais too.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

You've fallen in love with a pair of mammary glands.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I love big boobs. Boobs see lovelu


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Ywasi said:


> Wow. Really? Nobody feels bad about being attracted to a girl's chest? I mean, not her mind, not her personality, not even her face, only that one part?


You are troll, aren't you?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Stray Bullet said:


> You are troll, aren't you?


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've suffered with this most of my teenage and adult life so far...guys constantly looking at my boobs instead of my face...eyes wandering. It's extremely irritating. 

Yes I have larger than the average breasts, get over it!


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

GirlAfraid23 said:


> I've suffered with this most of my teenage and adult life so far...guys constantly looking at my boobs instead of my face...eyes wandering. It's extremely irritating.
> 
> Yes I have larger than the average breasts, get over it!


I'm sorry for being a chauvinist ******* .___.

I guess I was expecting to be told off when I created the thread.

Felt weird when you guys were basically fistbumping me o_o

Made me feel like a bro


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Ywasi said:


> I'm sorry for being a chauvinist ******* .___.
> 
> I guess I was expecting to be told off when I created the thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Well. As someone with smaller breasts, all I can really say is:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

smallfries said:


> Well. As someone with smaller breasts, all I can really say is:


:lol

All boobs are great, big and small.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

smallfries said:


> Well. As someone with smaller breasts, all I can really say is:


Smaller breasts are nice too.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Why would you feel bad? It's in your DNA to want to look. 
Also..


> I couldn't really hear her because her boobs were so big.


Lol!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

This is why I'm glad I'm flat chested.


----------



## sunflower22 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think you just hit puberty. Congrats.


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

sunflower22 said:


> I think you just hit puberty. Congrats.


Then why am I still so short ಠ_ಠ


----------



## sunflower22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ywasi said:


> Then why am I still so short ಠ_ಠ


You may start growing. hey, and nothing wrong with short people.  lol


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Well thank you guys! That's good to know.


Okay, I'm going to try to be somewhat helpful now. Like the others said, I wouldn't be particularly concerned that you were....distracted by her physical features. That's a part of your biological chemistry. Now, it would be nice if you were listening at the same time, but if you see her again, that will be your second chance. I'm actually quite impressed that you felt bad at all for the situation, but I'm sorry that you are beating yourself up over it. If you ever see her again, try to get to know her to see if you actually like her. You need a balance of physical and emotional attraction. You weren't physically attracted to other girls, which is why it didn't work out, but it also won't work out with this girl if you aren't attracted to her personality. 

Anyways, please don't feel like a scumbag. It's really not that bad haha.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a straight woman and I can see why boobs....


:um boobs. :yes


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Go for it bro as big is best lol

My gf Claire has 36DD and turns me on like a tap lol


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

Twocky61 said:


> Go for it bro as big is best lol
> 
> My gf Claire has 36DD and turns me on like a tap lol


53 and getting it on with a pair of double Ds?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Too right lol


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Ywasi said:


> I wonder if the title is inappropriate.
> 
> Anyway, hi guys! My name is Ywasi. So, getting right down to it, I generally feel very bored by the opposite sex. Sure, I find some ladies physically attractive, but as far as personality goes none of them interest me.
> 
> ...


Me Julie would be proud.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I always say I don't like em but that's cause I'm still in the closet bout being straight


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

GirlAfraid23 said:


> I've suffered with this most of my teenage and adult life so far...guys constantly looking at my boobs instead of my face...eyes wandering. It's extremely irritating.
> 
> Yes I have larger than the average breasts, get over it!


Well if you were aware of the power of the chesticles you could turn this negative into a positive. For example you could be able to manipulate guys into doing favors and buying things for you. Getting mad at guys for staring at your chest is like getting mad at the rain for falling on you.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Ywasi said:


> ...what are your thoughts on this? Should I get exorcised or something?


It is alright to have your attention focused on a girl's body but if you intend to become friends or hopefully partners, do NOT make her body your primary target as this will definitely offend her. Her personality always comes first, so work on this one if you have future plans for her.

Good luck buddy! You seem like a nice, noble gentleman. Quite honest too.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Ywasi said:


> I wonder if the title is inappropriate.
> 
> Anyway, hi guys! My name is Ywasi. So, getting right down to it, I generally feel very bored by the opposite sex. Sure, I find some ladies physically attractive, but as far as personality goes none of them interest me.
> 
> ...


yes please get an exorcism ASAP


----------

